# Wheel or flying saucer?



## jabaz1963 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a wheel for the girls but have also seen something called a flying saucer - think I saw it on You Tube with a rat doing about 50mph on it! - which is a kind of flat round saucer (der obviously!) thing which sits at an angle and they can run on this freely as it is not enclosed.

Has anyone had experience of both and, if so, which would be the best bet?

Thanks


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

50 mph? i doubt that.


----------



## jabaz1963 (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL :lol: ! Yes, I think the owner was definitely over-estimating his furry friends' prowess on the flying saucer! But the rattie was still going at a fair old lick! 

There was also a fantastic video of a hamster going like the clappers on his wheel and then suddenly stopping still and just going round and round until the wheel stopped! It looked pretty dicey to me but he kept going back for more so was obviously enjoying it! 

Thrill seeking rodents!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

what? never heard of it. sounds neat though, if you find the youtube link again you should def share it, i'd love to look into it for my athletic picasso. she's always looking for the next best thing.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I've seen chinchillas on these & I believe squirrels but I didn't know they would hold the rats take to them


off to youtube to see for myself

ummmm... I can't find a rat one... just degus, big difference


----------



## triffeh (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a flying saucer for my chinchillas and they like it. My rats have a wodent wheel that they don't use.

The chinchilla size would be good for rats, especially males. It really is more suited to squirrelish animals like chinchillas and degus (and squirrels) but rats might give it a try.


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

triffeh said:


> I have a flying saucer for my chinchillas and they like it. My rats have a wodent wheel that they don't use.


A lot of rats don't seem to use wheels. Only one of my four likes a good run in their rat wheel. Sometimes it doesn't matter what kind of wheel it is - not all rats will use it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

very true... my girls of all ages are far more interested in the wheel than my adult boys. When the boys were younger they used it but now they just sleep in it.


----------



## jabaz1963 (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh flip! I feel a bit embarrassed! I have also checked out You Tube again and it may have been a degu on the flying saucer, not a rat! My only excuse for not knowing the difference was (a) new rat owner (b) two (large) glasses of wine!

Sorry everyone!

But thanks for all your comments. The advert on ebay for the flying saucer says suitable for chinchillas AND rats but just because it's "suitable" I guess doesn't mean they will use it! 

OnlyOno - If you fancy going on ebay I found the saucer under the title "100% Silent Chinchilla Wheel Pet Cage Flying Saucer L" it was Â£9.99 plus p&p (although I found it on Ebay uk). Your Picasso might love it! This is the YouTube link (i think) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_ZCY0ko9hw - but if this doesn't work just type in "flying saucer wheel" and it should bring it up.

Thanks for your all your help. I may just invest in a flying saucer and see how it goes as an experiment and then give feedback for everyone. 

Thanks again


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

that's an awesome wheel thing, but i think that the reason so many rat owners have more luck with wodent wheels, etc is because rats prefer to feel enclosed when they're running, or so i've heard. pretty neat though, and if you ever invest it in for yourself, do let us know how that works out!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I would like a human sized one (my flat mate is obese)


----------



## ratzez (May 7, 2021)

geebus said:


> I would like a human sized one (my flat mate is obese)


literally a treadmill


----------

